# Pimative slaughter/butcher facilaty



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

I was lucky to inherit my Dad's older butcher equipment along with some knowledge about the process. Unfortunately haven't had the cash to build a dedicated facility for the process.

So for now my greenhouse is converted into a kill floor/butcher shop for winter. In spring all the butcher dedicated equipment tables plywood sheets are removed and stored in a small storage shed until cold weather comes around again.

I have become fairly innovative in creating a workable solution to what would be a expensive proposition if building a dedicated facility.

I slaughtered another barren gilt yesterday and have had the carcass cooling overnight. Going to butcher today. Didn't occur to me to take pictures of the slaughter process but the wife wants to take pictures of the butcher process today. 

So later tonight or tomorrow I will post some pics of my "primitive facility"

In the meantime everyone feel free to share descriptions pics of your own facilities for our education.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I have to move my animals around some to do this, but it works well. Adds some time, but it also helps cut down on some work.. 

I hang from a tree that is a good distance from the house. I gut them there, and leave the pile. Yes, we have coyotes, but they already hang out in that area eating what ever moves.... I've also had the idea to pull my truck down there at night and wait.. then start killing.. 

Anyway, then I move them up to my machine shed. There is an eye hook right inside the door I run a rope though then attach to the tractor to pull the animal up.

I skin and leave hanging in there. I can close the door with the rope between the doors. This keeps predators out.

I then cover my kitchen table with plastic and lay out what I need to butcher and wrap. It's nice and warm in the house, but I work fast so the meat stays good and cold and easier to work.

I cut a quarter off at a time and bring it in the house to work on. Like I said, this does cost me extra time, but I'm comfortable, and have everything I need right at hand, and a very clean area to work in.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

I just got in. Its been a long day, so pictures tomorrow. Yesterday we had a 510 pound pig and today we have a table full of sausage, bacon, smoked loin, smoked tenderloin, smoked ribs, rendered lard and crackles. All wrapped and finished.

My wife took lots of pictures. She will post them on our market garden Facebook page. They should be up tomorrow.

Our page is here. https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB0QFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fpages%2FPost-Road-Vegetables%2F682198201828698&ei=QJSCVKb7PMmhyASEjoK4Bg&usg=AFQjCNHhIaoPrJEjvDFbj4HD0fA7FrZBEA


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

postroad said:


> I just got in. Its been a long day, so pictures tomorrow. Yesterday we had a 510 pound pig and today we have a table full of sausage, bacon, smoked loin, smoked tenderloin, smoked ribs, rendered lard and crackles. All wrapped and finished.
> 
> My wife took lots of pictures. She will post them on our market garden Facebook page. They should be up tomorrow.
> 
> Our page is here. https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB0QFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fpages%2FPost-Road-Vegetables%2F682198201828698&ei=QJSCVKb7PMmhyASEjoK4Bg&usg=AFQjCNHhIaoPrJEjvDFbj4HD0fA7FrZBEA


Thanks for all the photo's . Very nice. 

Best,
Gerold.

P.S. What kind of wood do you use for smoking your meat?


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

gerold said:


> Thanks for all the photo's . Very nice.
> 
> Best,
> Gerold.
> ...


 I use apple wood for smoking.


It took me a while to get the comments on the photos but I just finished.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice ! :thumb:I like your set up on the smoke house .I am looking at doing the same thing with a kids play house .Your pictures make me want to make some fresh sausage this weekend.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

michael ark said:


> Nice ! :thumb:I like your set up on the smoke house .I am looking at doing the same thing with a kids play house .Your pictures make me want to make some fresh sausage this weekend.


Get er done! I put the cement board inside the greenhouse because I was worried about the ancient bone dry wood burning down. It also is a pretty good heat sink.

I had to foil board the outside because I was simply burning through the precious apple wood at such high rate trying to maintain temperatures in our climate.

I have it tuned in pretty good now. I am getting a consistent product from the front to the back of the smokehouse even in windy weather.

Also I could now easily maintain high enough temps in there to actually fully cook something if the urge came over me.

Think about the crowd I could feed from a 6 by 4 foot smoker.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

You read my mind on the cement board. Trying to get half a barrel stove for the heat and smoke .I use cherry wood.Just laid out some butt to make some italian sausage.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

michael ark said:


> You read my mind on the cement board. Trying to get half a barrel stove for the heat and smoke .I use cherry wood.Just laid out some butt to make some italian sausage.


 So how did it go today?


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

We had some of the sausages for supper today. The whole family agrees that they are the best we have ever made!

Farmer sausage in our stores sells for up to eight dollars per pound. I cant imagine I would be able to afford to eat them on a regular basis if I hadn't made them myself.

Seven boys can eat a lot of sausage.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Each of these weighs just under two pounds and we eat two in a meal. Got to fry three if they want some for school sandwiches the next day.


----------



## Zimobog (Aug 31, 2013)

Wow, postroad these are some great photos. Your boys are lucky to have such good food and experiences growing up.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Zimobog said:


> Wow, postroad these are some great photos. Your boys are lucky to have such good food and experiences growing up.


 Thanks! My second oldest can already skin faster than I can. He can see clearly where the skin and fat meet while my corrected vision is only one third of normal.The slaughtering and butchering skills are disappearing through the generations.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

postroad said:


> So how did it go today?


It went well .http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/cooking/529735-italian-sausage.html#post7311134
That sausage looks great,now i'm hungry.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Right on! Now I want to make sausages other that my traditional farmer style sausages.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Well their are too many to list. http://lpoli.50webs.com/AlphabeticalList.htmThe italian sausage is my go to then brats and then garlic hot dogs then pepperonie. Have been wanting to make andouille sausage.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Ya'll got me hungry now.. 

I've spent the last week or so building a smoke house and then making changes and learning how it heats so I can make me some summer sausage. Yesterday I FINALLY got it sorted out to where I can maintain temperatures from 100 up to 200 within a few degrees.. 

So this morning I ground up 6.5 lbs of deer and just a little over 4 pounds of a picnic roast... Mixed in all the buttermilk, Prague powder, spices and seasonings, and now it's sitting in the fridge fermenting for a couple days.. I'll stuff the casings Thursday and put them in the smoke house... 

Man I can't wait!!!


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

michael ark said:


> Well their are too many to list. http://lpoli.50webs.com/AlphabeticalList.htmThe italian sausage is my go to then brats and then garlic hot dogs then pepperonie. Have been wanting to make andouille sausage.


 That is a great link!


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Yep ! I love that site . It is where i got my garlic hotdog recipe. Their are to many sausages i want to try off that site much less the cured meats i want to try.http://lpoli.50webs.com/AlphabeticalList.htm#BRINED


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Sliced some bacon today. Not the leanest but should be tasty for tomorrows breakfast.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

That looks pretty darn tasty.. 

I got my summer sausage made yesterday. 5 two foot links... each weighed right at 2 pounds.. 1 3/4 casings.. 

I was amazed at how good they turned out. The amount of smoke in them was perfect. The recipe I used turned out REALLY great... Better than any store bought sausage I've ever had... 

Next time I will add a little more mustard seed, for sure more black pepper... the other spices I seemed to get just about perfect.. .

Some times, I amaze myself.. 

I'm waiting until I get my biggest pig butchered and try my hand at some bacon, brats, and a cured ham...


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Post some pics when you do.


----------



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

and post your recipe!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's the recipe I used in this post on SmokingMeatForums. I did triple the Marjoram... 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...sausage-with-complete-recipe-and-how-to-guide

Give me a few and I'll find the camera and get some pictures posted..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Pictures...


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks delicious! Looks like your getting a good draw of smoke from your system.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks.. My wife and I both agree it's better than any store bought stuff we've had.. but it's nothing like the deer sausage we used to get in Illinois from a place everyone went to... But it wasn't a summer sausage they sold either.. 

It does draw really good, but I need a better fire box.. my cobbled together experiment makes keeping the fire right kinda tough.. 

I may pull the drum off the side of my double barrel smoker and use it..


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

A little tweaking and you'll get it right. Took me a little while to get mine tuned in. Still have a little trouble if the wind is from the east. That doesn't happen often though.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Mine is just some blocks I stacked on the side of the hill, and the whole front is open I stick a piece of metal over, and the top is a piece of sheet metal I seal up with mud... I need a sealed box with a damper to really do this right.. As far as the smoke box, I'm liking it... Draws well, and lets in about the perfect amount of cold air.


----------



## disturbedinwv (Jun 30, 2014)

Simi I like that smoke house and the sausage looks great. I've been wanting to build a smoker for a while now and that gives me some ideas. Where in WV are you? I'm in the eastern panhandle.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks all... 

I'm kinda in the middle.. near Weston.. 

I took a friend some sausage yesterday. I saw him today at the VFD x-mas dinner.. He told me that was some really good sausage.. Then his daughter chimed in and said she only got to try a small piece because he didn't want to share it.. LOL.. She said she would have ate the whole thing if she could have.. that made me feel good that my opinion wasn't biased..

Now I'm starting to think about a whole new smokehouse.. .Cinder block... Now that I've kind of figured out the air flow deal, I think I should make it more permanent, and set up for doing larger or smaller portions of meat..


----------



## disturbedinwv (Jun 30, 2014)

I thought about making one out of cob, or at least the firebox portion of it. Your design sort of reminds me of a rocket stove. Here's a design that could be improved upon (the camera work leaves a little to be desired):

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duzlLhgYVQA[/ame]

Here's a page outlining the concept of a rocket stove. This would be good for a greenhouse as the heat is more slowly dissipated:

http://www.richsoil.com/rocket-stove-mass-heater.jsp


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

My greenhouse/butcher house is also a bakery. I use my pellet grill in winters to bake bread and buns. Also old fashioned yeast donuts fried in lard.


----------



## DoubleAcre (Dec 15, 2014)

Sausage, bread,... If I add a good quality beer into the mix would it be possible to get any better? No, didn't think so.

So the good beer is easy. There's plenty of good brewery's near me.

My wife can handle the bread making though the above photos look like strong competition.

As too the sausage, my first attempt didn't come out so well. It was good, but not great. Kinda dry texture. Adding more fat didn't help at all. Sounds like I should have kept the meat colder throughout the entire process...?


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Gotta have some dessert. Some old fashioned yeast donuts made with the fresh lard and then fried in lard. Did it in the greenhouse also. As to the dry sausage, did you smoke to hot and render out your fat and moisture. If the sausage comes out and cools and becomes wrinkled it is a sign that the smoke time and temp may have been to long and or hot. Some people like them like that though.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Slaughtered another pig this afternoon. here are a few pics of the other side of the greenhouse bakery butcher shop etc.

Couldn't get a gilt but my uncle had a 600 pound sow to sell me. The little nicks are from fighting between animals. Had just finished the stun and stick and hoisted it up to give it a wash off.









The stick hole.









I used up every inch of space on this long sow.








My second oldest opening up the hide with a hook blade.








He had to go to work right away so the rest was up to me. A little rough but it works.








Opened from front to back. I remove the head before lifting again.















When I lift up again the guts come out easily and then I pull the back of the hide.








Split and rinsed. Letting it chill till tomorrow.


----------



## Zimobog (Aug 31, 2013)

What a great set up.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks. I had the wood stove fired up to make it comfortable enough to work in a sweater. Beats working outdoors this time of year. I unload into the barn which is on the other side of that red towel. The long swinging gate and the short one are hooked together to make an enclosed space. Behind the red towel is another gate which I close after walking the pigs into the stun box. After a 22 shot to stun the animal I unhinge the front gates which then swing open allowing me to have quick access to bleed out the animal. Now that the second oldest can shoot the animal for me it goes real good because I don't have to think about putting the gun down before sticking the animal. I used a 2000 pound DC electric winch for a hoist.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

I used to buy pig tripe (stomach lining) from a Chinese/Vietnamese butcher. Seeing that pile of guts reminded me. Grind up tripe, heart, kidneys, boiled (and hence firmed up) liver, jowels, tongue, nose and ears, maybe slashed and scalded then boiled lungs, any general waste meat, shins and bibs and bobs, hit it hard with herbs, garlic, and chilli or black pepper, and you'd make a lot of sausage.

Don't forget the blood either. You could catch it, simmer it, then make soup; blood sausage (blutwurst); or add it to the other sausage ingredients listed above to pull the colour back to something darker than the tripe and maybe fine-ground lungs.

Don't obsess about the lungs. Try a little of them this time, recognising that they'll be a bit gristly on their own, then decide whether to store and add to the next lot, or just use as animal feed. Same with anything else that's edible but you just can't respect the animal enough to use.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Almost done butchering. Bacon and ribs are still in the smokehouse. Lard and crackles are cooling. Just took out the sausages so they should be ready to package in about half an hour. Got a lot of sausages today. Could hardly fit them all into the smokehouse.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Just finished packaging everything. We weighed everything and we ended up with 351 pounds of finished product. he majority of it being boneless. All expenses in it cost us less than a dollar a pound for everything.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Did you try any different sausage recipes?:buds:


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

No. I just went with the old tried and true farmer sausage. Had only a short window off opportunity time wise to wrap this up. The pile of cooled sausage looked almost as big as the sow!


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

I will only tell you once then once you make it your wife can slap you silly for not making it again.
hot italian sausage
5-lbs ground pork (ground from boston butt)
1-cup cold red italian wine
1-cup chopped fresh parsley
5-tsp kosher salt
1-tbsp garlic powder or 4 to 5 garlic cloves, minced
1-tbsp coarse ground black pepper
2-tbsp cayenne pepper flake
5-tbsp fennel seed
5-tbsp paprika

Mix well and let sit overnight in a refrigerator in a gallon ziploc to let flavors develop

sweet italian sausage
5-lbs ground pork (ground from boston butt)
2-tbsp kosher salt
1-cup ice water
1 1/2-tsp cracked fennel seed
1-tsp coarse ground black pepper
2-tsp brown sugar
1/2-tsp. caraway seeds
1 1/2-tsp coriander
1-tsp ground cayenne

Mix well and let sit in refrigerator overnight in a gallon ziploc for flavors to develop.
This is my go to every body loves.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks like I will have to stock up on some ingredients. Do they require any smoking?


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Nope but if you want a smoking meat recipe. i'll hook you up.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

This is the recipe that got me growing herbs.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Baby steps. I will start with these. I am supposed to slaughter and butcher a large sow for my cousin in exchange for half the meat. So I will keep some ground pork separate for these recipes. What type of grind are we looking at?


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

I freeze all my grinder parts before i grinde to keep the meat temp down. Then i use the fine plate . http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/cooking/529735-italian-sausage.html


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Alright I will give it a whirl this week.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Alright I'm off to dispatch my cousin's large sow. A perhaps predictable in hindsight development has occurred. After learning that I was going to do his a substantial number of friends and family want me to do theirs as well.


----------



## Homesteader1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Great post my friend. After 40 years of the butcher and slaughter business It comes easy for me. do your cure your bacon and hams? I'm setting up my tables and grinders so I'll ad pictures on my blog first chance I get. Ya I to had a bunch of sausage this year. Check out my blog. https://joesneetstuff.blogspot.com Lets keep in touch!


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Homesteader1 said:


> Great post my friend. After 40 years of the butcher and slaughter business It comes easy for me. do your cure your bacon and hams? I'm setting up my tables and grinders so I'll ad pictures on my blog first chance I get. Ya I to had a bunch of sausage this year. Check out my blog. https://joesneetstuff.blogspot.com Lets keep in touch!


Nice site and nice ads also . May post some pigs in there later if i have any left later this winter.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

My cousin exaggerated a bit when he said a huge sow. It would have been under 600 pounds IMO. It was a nice round pig though. Tomorrow its sausage and rendering time.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Not for the squeamish but my son wanted to take a picture of my hand with the sticking knife just before I washed it. If you think you can do this without feeling faint, then maybe you are home butcher type of person.


----------



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

I had the butcher grind pork in 1 pound packages so I could play with different bulk sausage recipes. Thanks for posting the recipes! Italian sausage here I come!


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Is that a bloodied old hickory?


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

michael ark said:


> Is that a bloodied old hickory?


 Yep, Ontario knife company. Cost me a dollar at the thrift store. Holds a really good edge. Just got everything wrapped up. Been a long day I made ten pounds of both the mild and the spicy Italian sausage. We will cook some up tomorrow and see what they taste like. Sure smelled good while mixing the ingredients. Lots of farmer sausage also. Some bacon and smoked bones, Rendered out seven gallons of lard plus over two gallons of crackles from this very fat pig. portioned out the ribs and cooked them in the rendering cauldron. They were falling off the bones.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

We sure liked the Italian sausages. Me and the boys liked the spicy but my wife preferred the mild. Might make a compromise recipe between the two. My cousin showed up for his meat and was very happy with how I had packaged and boxed it.
He had made arrangements for me to do another relatives sow and brought it with him. It is chilling for tomorrows processing. Everybody seems pleased with the arrangement. They supply the pig and I supply all the rest for a finished packaged product which we then split fifty fifty. What do you all think? Am I being fair? I am wondering if I am getting the better end of the deal. Almost free meat has me feeling a little guilty.


----------



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

I wouldn't feel guilty; you are doing a lot of work! And if they are happy; so are you....


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Glad you liked it . I already ran out of fennel seeds i grew this summer on that one. Don't feel guilty about the trade .Just read all the post of people paying someone to butcher and not getting what they paid for or some aren't even sure they were getting back their hog at all. I too have a old hickory knife collection .


----------



## Beest (Nov 7, 2014)

Postroad, mind sharing the farmer sausage recipe?

Also, if both parties leave the table happy or feeling screwed then the deal was fair.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Just finished another large sow. My half came to 153 pounds of sausage, ribs and bacon. Also one gallon of rendered lard and three quarter pail of crackles. Everything is cooled packaged and boxed up. Its been a long day. I showed the third and fourth oldest all the steps today. My recipe for farmer sausage is one tub of ground pork to which three quarter cups of both salt and pepper are mixed in as well as a cup of brown sugar and a tablespoon of nitrate cure. Then an hour and a half of fairly warm smoke with apple wood. I am not sure what the weight of meat in a tub would be. I had three and a half tubs today and the total weight of sausage was 238 pounds. So just under seventy pound of meat in a tub. some pics from today. You can see one of the white tubs I use in the first picture


----------



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

Made the mild Italian sausage recipe - and we LOVED it! I have about 7 pounds of ground pork left and will definitely stay with this recipe. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Picked up and slaughtered another sow today. Going to do it at cost for one of the neighbors who are tight for cash and have no meat in the freezer. Doing the butchering tomorrow. She will get a lot of meat from this 570 pound sow and for some reason cull sow prices are still looking for a bottom. This animal cost me 182 dollars. 32 cents a pound live weight!! With casings and other misc. expenses she will be out less than 250 bucks.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Just finished packaging and cleaning up. She got lots of farmer sausage and ten pounds of Italian. Also wanted a bunch of ground pork. Ribs raw but rendered the neck bones. Lard and crackles, bacon, and half the loins cured and smoked and the other half into boneless pork chops. A few nice roasts as well as the tenderloins. A fairly good selection of meat.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Minor incident today. Brought home another 600 pounder. It was dish faced and I pointed it out to my son who was doing the stun while I do the stick. She went down right away and I got a good stick. after a while she stopped moving and the blood spurts subsided. Then my son noticed that she was blinking. I didn't believe it. but sure enough the sow was somehow reviving. He asked if he should shoot it again. I said go ahead 22 LR are cheap enough. He shot it again but this time it started to get to its feet. Well I was confounded. The stick was good and a huge puddle of blood was on the ground. Then it got up slowly without making a sound and started to slowly totter towards the boy. This freaked him out and he chambered another round and shot it again. It went down and I thinking I must have misjudged the stick cut again. Zero blood. How this big pig got up and started walking with it life force spilled out is pretty weird. The whole time it never made a sound. Skinning and gutting went well and the meat shows every indication of a clean bleed out.


----------



## loggerbud (Jul 19, 2014)

What do you do different with one that has a dish face


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

You must adjust the angle of the gun a little flatter to maintain the perpendicular to the skull shot . The wrong angle means you are traveling through more bone to reach the brain as well as risking missing the brain entirely. It is fairly small. A 22 LR is actually a bit small of calibre for these older animals.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

postroad said:


> You must adjust the angle of the gun a little flatter to maintain the perpendicular to the skull shot . The wrong angle means you are traveling through more bone to reach the brain as well as risking missing the brain entirely. It is fairly small. A 22 LR is actually a bit small of calibre for these older animals.


Pigs with just a little dish face can fool a person on just the right angle to hit the brain.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Yep. I always do a side view first. Lucky I got a good stick while it was knocked out. Could have been worse. It was a bit freaky watching it slowly get up and stagger a few steps. My son was a bit disturbed but I know what a good stick is supposed to look like and this pig would have been just as dead without the extra two bullets anyway. It did go down initially without issue. Just that freeze and then on its side. I have been witness to one bad stun years ago and this wasn't like that. No squealing and head shaking at all.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Going out to process the sow. I made some adjustments to the Italian sausage recipe and we really enjoy the hybrid cross between the mild and the spicy. Here is the recipe.

10 pounds coarse ground chilled pork.
Slightly less than a quarter cup salt.
2 TBS black pepper
3 TBS brown sugar
2 TBS garlic powder
2 TBS fennel seed
1 TBS ground coriander
1 TBS caraway seed
1 TBS ground cayenne
1 TBS paprika
Half cup dehydrated parsley flakes
2 cups cold water.

Mix ingredients well and let stand one hour
Regrind through fine plate and let stand another hour.
Stuff into casings or leave bulk for patties.
Let stand for 24 hours refrigerated

Fry and enjoy.


----------



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

Postroad - I am going to try this recipe TODAY; I loved the other one. I will go with a teency pinch of cayenne since we don't like hot. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Did you not like what the caraway seed gave it?


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

michael ark said:


> Did you not like what the caraway seed gave it?


 I forgot in my post. I actually added one tablespoon of caraway seed in the recipe.
Will edit in in.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

All done. Packaged and washed up.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

njenner said:


> Postroad - I am going to try this recipe TODAY; I loved the other one. I will go with a teency pinch of cayenne since we don't like hot. Thanks for sharing!


I hope you included the caraway seed that I had forgot to mention when you first saw my post. Let us know how it turned out. One TBS of cayenne is not a huge amount on ten pounds of meat.


----------



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

I didn't have caraway so I left it out; and I used fresh garlic and fresh parsley cause I have a lot of it; a pinch of cayenne is all we can tolerate; it's amazing what some think is mild and to us it is HOT; it turned out great.


----------



## Gravytrain (Mar 2, 2013)

michael ark said:


> I will only tell you once then once you make it your wife can slap you silly for not making it again.
> hot italian sausage
> 5-lbs ground pork (ground from boston butt)
> 1-cup cold red italian wine
> ...


I just made 20# of the sweet and 10# of the hot, as well as 15# of a breakfast sausage. Both are good. Ever try the sweet with the wine? I like the twang it adds to the hot. I like the caraway in the mild as well, but I think I might add more next time. 

Thanks for the recipes.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Your welcome .You can add wine to the sweet no problem. I have combined the recipes a few times with good eats as the results.:idea:


----------

